# cycle buddies aberdeen?



## lmcl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Am about to start my first cycle of ivf at ari and wondered if anyone else is? I am doing the 'short cycle' due to polycstic ovaries. Due to start the oral northisterone next week. aargh.
Went to a yoga workshop at the weekend which did really help. Would also like to try some reiki, i saw a few suggestions for practitioners on the reiki link. Tried acupuncture but didn't like it much (bit scared of needles.. might be tricky in a few weeks.)
Fingers crossed! Also considered visiting maureen smith the psycic to see if it is going to work but maybe don't want to know.

Love les


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Les.  I'm about to start a frozen transfer very soon.  You can read my signature below to say what stage I'm at!  Been at it for so long that it takes ages to explain now.  I did all my IUIs and 4 IVFs at ARI and have now changed clinic to GCRM in Glasgow.  Nothing wrong with ARI but felt we had to try another clinic as they do different protocols.

I had one session of reiki last year.  Quite a strange feeling but enjoyed it.  Have also done acupuncture (the needles don't hurt) and only really stopped because of the cost.  I saw Maureen Smith at the beginning of the year (think I've tried everything by now!)

Any questions, just ask
x


----------



## hopeful33 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Les - I'm about to start (28th of this month) first cycle of ICSI at ARI.  I too have polycstic ovaries but have been given Buserelin to inject.

I hope everything is going OK for you so far?  I'm feeling really quite anxious as to how I'll feel etc. but also excited to eventually be making a start.

Where was your yoga workshop?  I'm considering something similar in the hope it relaxes me before/during treatment.

hopeful33 xx


----------



## lmcl (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
The yoga was great, am a bit addicted now but started a regular class in stonehaven. The workshop was in peterculter (am I allowed to say particular instructors etc?) I would advise some practice before doing the workshop as 3 hrs is tougher than you would expect!! Also listening to the Zita west relaxation tape too. 
Was feeling very positive about it all while on the northisterone tablets but now waiting for AF.. The packet said it would come 3 days after stopping. Still not here and 3 days up tonight.
What if it doesn't come at all? We have a wedding this weekend in England and i'll probably need a baseline scan exactly at the time we will be away. It is all so unpredictable! Hopefully will come very soon. Now reading lots of abstracts of articles on short versus long protocols which is bad as there is so much conflicting information. Must relax, must relax.
To twinkle, was maureen positive and encouraging? Did you believe her?? 

Lx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Les - when I was on norithesterone last time, AF arrived 4 days after stopping.
Maureen was okay but very little said about children.  She was quite accurate with other stuff though although a lot of it was about people in the past which I wasn't really interested in then!  I also went to someone called Julie at the Body and Soul fair at the beach ballroom earlier this year. She was much more accurate about things in my life and she saw me with 2 boys so we'll wait and see!

Phoned GCRM clinic in Glasgow today and will be phoning back when AF arrives to organise my FET.

Lots of luck to you
x


----------



## WishfulWifie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi there,

I have lurked on this site for far too long.... sometimes feel like I am a peepin tom as everyone seems to know each other so well but I have read threads and kept up to date with many of the success stories which always help to stay positive!! It was nice to see a new name or two appearing and it has lured me out of my shyness!!  Not very good at talking but feel it will be good for me this time.

I am 9 days into down regulating with buserelin on my 4th IVF at Aberdeen and so far so good...  did have my first flush today but thankfully was a small one!

I also have a bit of a dilema... am due to go to London at the weekend and just realised that if I take only hand baggage (as planned) then I can't take needles!  No-one knows we're trying again so if I check my bag in I fear it will raise suspicions.  Does anyone know if you can get needles over the counter from a chemist??

Well wish you both well with your cycles, and hope I can now become more than a lurker! 

Lots of love
xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmm, no idea about that WishfulWifie.  I suppose if you had a note from the doctor, they would give you them.  Just an extra hassle that I suppose you can do without.   

You should come across and join us on the daily chit chat thread.  Yes, there are some of us who have been around for a while but there's new ladies all the time.  I'm getting in the minority at the moment with still TTC so it's always fine to have others in the same boat as me there too! Hope to see you there.   
x


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi WishfulWifie

I started my first round of IVF when I was on holiday in Mexico.  We put the drugs etc in the hold, but ARU wrote a letter stating why I was carrying them, just incase we were caught.

Could you get a letter, and go last in your party.  Then you could have them in a container and pass the letter to the security so they are aware.  Or make an excuse to go to the loo before security, and just say that you'll meet your party at the other side?

The security at the airport will be used to diabities etc with the needles so should make a big song and dance, if you hand a letter over first, to make them aware it might be easier.

Hope you manage to sort it and have a fab time in the big smoke!

Pegs


----------



## WishfulWifie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Twinkle/Peglet

Thanks for your replies... well it seems I was worrying for nothing because as you say Pegs ARU will give me a letter for travelling with buserelin which I can pick up from reception.... phew problem solved and no awkward questions from MIL!!!

I will pop both in my case and if there are any problems I will be able to cover myself.... will just have to find a way to get split up from the others until we get thru the scanner    and the toilet sounds like a great plan!!

Twinkle thank you too for the offer to join your daily chat... I will pop over and say hello!  As you say it is nice to have people to share your days with especially going thru this!  

xx


----------



## vikula25 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Les, it appears we are on the same cycle at the same place. I am in day 5 of 2ww. How did you get on? Would be great to hear some success stories-they inspire and give hope. Good luck! Victoria


----------

